# Lo que construiste! y nunca pudiste hacer funcionar..



## Marce (Jun 3, 2013)

Buenas comunidad!, hoy estaba limpiando y ordenando mi tablero de herramientas, y mirando encontre mis primeras placas ensambladas y (con un toque de nostalgia) encontre algo que nunca nunca pude hacer funcionar, entonces busque en el foro, y al ver que no hay un tema similar decidi crear uno para que comenten sus anecdotas.
 No he construido muchas cosas, pero algo a lo que le puse mucho empeño y nunca pude hacer funcionar fue esto 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-super-amplificador-tres-transistores-81039/index1.html  y miren que le busque las mil vueltas, incluso Dosme por mp me daba una mano, pero no... ahi quedo, prolijamente armado pero sin funcionar 
   Y eso que es relativamente sencillo y de pocos componentes, algun dia pienso revisar todo, a ver si concluyo mi proyecto.
  A ustedes les ha pasado??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 7, 2013)

yo no recuerdo,,pero si seguramente algo alguna ves no logre hacer funcionar


----------



## Marce (Jun 7, 2013)

pense que era el unico!, nadie a escrito, yo dije.. o soy muy malo, o todos son muy buenos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2013)

o nadie quiere reconocer ¡¡¡


----------



## morta (Jun 8, 2013)

pufffffff tantos proyectos que no funcionaron y tantas reparaciones que no repararon jajaj

oficialmente fue por componentes defectuosos....


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 1, 2013)

El típico robot evade objetos. Creo que finalmente el vendedor había confundido un fotodiodo con un fototransistor. Por eso nunca funcionó.


----------



## nacho3d (Ago 1, 2013)

En realidad mi caso es lo que construí y rompí n veces 

Cuando era chico creo que tres veces hice un ampli de guitarra con un (creo) LM380.

Lo que pasaba era que no tenía fuente, tenía un trafo de los jueguitos con los cables cortados. Y como me emocionaba tanto cuando terminaba de meter todos los componentes, soldarlos, etc, le metia la alimentación sin más con el trafo.

Y... en la primeer prueba todo joya, pero al rato volvía a probarlo, invertía la polaridad y freía el integrado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 1, 2013)

phssss si , me a pasado infinidad de veces ,haber quemado componentes por invertir la polaridad ¡¡¡¡


----------



## chinouv (Ago 1, 2013)

ami me ocurre que dejo los proyectos a la mitad
una fresadora cnc
el super amplificador con 3 transistores quedo en protoboard jajaja
una maquina de algodon de azucar 
una celda de hidrogeno etc etc

algun dia los terminare por completo 

saludos


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 1, 2013)

A mi me pasa lo mismo que a chinouv... o por ahí los termino y los meto en cualquier parte. De hecho a veces ni siquiera les hago gabinetes. Me falta mejorar muchísimo esa parte.


----------



## chclau (Ago 3, 2013)

Yo el primer proyecto que hice fue una radio regenerativa de la Lupin, pero como no tenia acceso a agregarle una buena antena, no me captaba nada. Ademas ahora entiendo que son radios muy delicadas para hacer funcionar, y yo era un pibe de 10 años

Mi viejo era tecnico en TV y me dijo que si queria tener una radio buena, que el me daba un kit para armar una superhet.

La cuestion es que arme unas cuantas, una para mi, una para una tia... Y de ahi me quedo la aficion por la electronica. Nunca pense que pasaria de ser una aficion, pero a los 19, cuando decidi hacer una carrera, opte por la electronica.


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 3, 2013)

Me hiciste acordar que yo también hice una radio AM sobre un acrílico de vidrio esos que usan los carros solo logre escuchar estática y una emisora que no se entendía nada en esos tiempos no conseguía por aquí baquelita de fibra de vidrio. para mi fue una frustración y como tu dices no tenia mucho conocimiento en RF


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2013)

Me encapricho hasta que los hago funcionar  

Aunque sea mal . . . pero debe funcionar


----------

